# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: John Brunner (Governor of Missouri)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* John Brunner
*Office Sought:* Governor of Missouri
*Website:* http://johnbrunner.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/BrunnerForLiberty
https://twitter.com/JohnBrunnerMO

Other sites:
http://ballotpedia.org/John_Brunner
http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidate/brunner

John Brunner forms committee to study running for governor in 2016
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/g...7c3d5ca94.html

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Missouri
District: na
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Uriel999

http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidate/brunner




> Economics
> Supports a full audit of the Federal Reserve
> Opposes quantitative easing
> Opposes corporate welfare
> Opposes all tax increases
> Foreign Policy
> Believes only Congress can declare war
> Supports removing troops from Iraq
> Supports removing troops from Afghanistan
> ...

----------


## jurgs01

Getting Brunner and Bevin elected would be a huge liberty win. We are really hurting on liberty governors right now.

----------


## Suzu

Peter Kinder (current Lt. Gov.) would also be a good choice. He has done a superb job of stepping up to protect the rights of Missourians and has proven many times over that, while he is not a perfect person, he will do the right thing for the citizens of Missouri. 

He was the first to file suit against Obamacare. 

He is the only candidate in the race that rang the alarm over DOR and DHS’s secret attempt to push Missourians into a backdoor firearm registry. He was made aware of the case by Stoddard County Prosecuting Attorney Russ Oliver and Kinder promptly pushed the MO GOP into action. Kinder helped publicize the case of the DOR saving biometric data against state law.

Kinder is the only gubernatorial candidate that took Eric Holder’s DOJ to task for playing St. Louis by refusing to release the findings of their investigation last year. He fielded calls from helpless mayors who went ignored by Missouri’s Governor as their cities burned in the Ferguson riots. Kinder challenged the Missouri Governor for holding back the National Guard. He is also the only one on record who personally responded and visited Ferguson in an attempt to stand in for the absence of the Missouri Governor and various elected congressional officials. 

Kinder blasted the establishment in his own party when they began wobbling on Prop E. 

Kinder is staunchly against Common Core, is solidly pro-2A, is pro-life, and advocates for the tenets that motivate limited-government supporters.

----------


## Uriel999

http://themissouritimes.com/20010/jo...hing-up-to-it/

----------

